# Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2012)

......sind zwei sachen die irgendwie zusammen hängen ,zumindest beim umpflanzen.:evil

Gestern hatte ich Farbe vom Nachbarn bekommen und seine Wand gestrichen,schön weis.:smoki (mir war lieber ich streiche die Wand ,nicht das ich zu meinen Koi, noch einen Wal im Teich habe)lol

Wie schon mal am rande erwähnt, habe ich heute meine Palmen an den Teich gepflanzt. Einige meiner Sandsteine liegen schon bereit, um die 210Liter Regenwassertonnen zu ummauern. Zwischen die Palmen soll einmal mein, mit Sandstein gemauerter, bewachsener Bodenfilter hin kommen..... (Zukunftsmusik)

   

Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr mit meinem Teich Umbau fertig werde.......ich kann es bald nicht mehr sehen........ überall Baustelle (meime Frau macht dann auch drei Kreuze)

Kennt einer meinen Untermieter ...... würde mich interessieren, was für eine Spinne das ist
 

Die Dicken dachten die ganze Zeit, es gibt was zu futtern
 

Wie man sieht, hatte ich das Loch zwischen den Wolken erwischt.
 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick
Ps.Lob ,Anregungen und Masagen sind willkommen


----------



## wp-3d (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Patrick,

sieht schön aus 

und alles mit Mauern umgeben, da haben es die Koi und Palmen bestimmt  schön warm. 


.


----------



## docmatze (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hi,

der Teich im Innenhof ist super!Gefällt mir sehr gut, ihr könnt ja scheinbar vom Wohnzimmer aus direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche schauen.

Ich hätte die Wand nach Möglichkeit nicht weiß gemacht.Die andere sieht auch so genial Mediterran aus, da hab ich ein faible für.

Ansonsten, genial.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## prelude2205 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Patrick,

sieht echt sehr gelungen aus.

Hast Du die Palmen Neu oder schon länger?
Wenn schon länger, wie Überwinterst du die?
Und wo sind die her

Das Du aus dem Zimmer direkt auf den Teich schauen kannst finde ich sehr schön.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## katja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

die wand mit den steinen im wohnzimmer find ich auch seeehr schön


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Danke
war auch eine schwei....e Arbeit bis jetzt und ich bin ja noch nicht fertig...
@ Werner
In Sommer, kannst du bis mitten in der Nacht sitzen ohne das dir kalt wird,die Wände strahlen enorm hitze ab.
@Matze
2Meter mehr um den Teich wäre noch angenehm,aber was nicht ist.....
Dachte ich erst auch ,doch vor die weise Wand soll ja mit Sandsteinen ein Bodenfilter gemauert werden,das wäre dann event. zu erdrückent.
@Rüdiger
Die kleine habe ich letztes Jahr, privat für 70€ gekauft,die grössere war im Spätjahr im Bauhaus um 50% auf 125€ gesetzt, spontan- Sofortkauf.
Überwintert haben sie in meiner Werkstatt,doch da wo sie jetzt stehen, bleiben sie auch über Winter.
Mit dem raus auf den Teich schauen war meine Vision.Vorher (bis 2008)sah das ja alles noch ganz anders aus (Siehe  Album)
@ Katja 
Die Steine (Blender) sind sehr schön die gefallen uns  mit dem dunklem Rot im hintergrund auch  super gut , müssen nur noch verfugt werden ,aber wie geschrieben "überall Baustelle"

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hi Patrick,
sieht toll aus. 

Mit Massagen kann ich über den Bildschirm nicht dienen. :?
Nimm es aber nicht auf die leichte Schulter, sonst dauert die Fertigstellung noch viel länger.


----------



## MadDog (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Patrick,
ich kann mich dem Lob meiner Teichfreunde nur anschließen. Dein Teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Vor allem die Palme in der Ecke gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Ich habe selbst 2 Palmen die ich in der nächsten Zeit auspflanzen werde.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Patrick,

schöne "Baustelle" 

Dein Haustierchen ist eine Winkelspinne.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

@Jörg 
Mache ich nicht. Ich habe da einen Reiki Meister an der Hand, der mich nach der Dorn Methode wieder richtet   der ist zwar etwas durch, aber für mich ist der, der aller grösste
Aber du hast recht, es dauert schon ein wenig aber ist es nicht immer so wenn man alles alleine macht und es dazu noch schön werden soll.

@Frank
ein gut gemeinter Rat "Hohl dir mindestens noch zwei starke Frauen oder Männer dazu"
wenn die Palme wie bei mir nicht aus dem Topf geht hilft dir sicherlich auch eine Elekt. Säbelsäge.
Ging bei mir super

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Christine
Winkelspinne könnte hinkommen, war ein ganz schöner Battscher, habe ihn /sie wieder im Garten bei meiner Scheune ausgesetzt dort kann /soll sie wieder massig __ Fliegen fressen
Danke, Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Forum
Da mein Trommler noch auf V2a Teile wartet:evil, hatte ich etwas Zeit über, um mich um das Palmen-Bodenfilter -Projekt zu kümmern.Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen habe ich einige Steine vermauert
 und die Dicken warteten die ganze Zeit unter der Diele bis ich reinfalle 
     
und für die Mediterranfans noch meine ca.8 meter hohe Sandsteinscheune (innen)


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

So, heute noch Nachbars Dachstuhl (Balken),  braun gestrichen ......
Sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus, oder ???
 
Hab noch versucht  ein paar Bilder von meinem innenliegenden BA zu machen, aber meine Kamera konnte ihn nicht erfassen Ich hab nur die Koi in 1,5 Meter beim futtern erwischt. 
Seht selbst......
 
dann noch ein Bild, bei dem man nicht genau weis, wo was ist 
 
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Vielleich fragen sich einige, warum ich mich über die Ecke so freue.......











weil es voher so aussah........scroll














 

und da ist auch noch die Durchfahrt, wo jetzt die Verlängerung meines Wohnzimmer ist....
 

Jetzt gefällt es mir wesentlich besser und den Fuschies denke ich auch 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Patrick,
ich denke auch, dass ist schon eine minimale Verbesserung.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Jörg
die Bilder schau ich mir normaler weise an, wenn es mal wieder etwas stockt, dann freu ich mich immer und bin ganz Stolz auf das geleistete.Ich weis ,ich weis Eigenlob stinkt, ist mir aber in diesem Fall völlig egal. Ich muß mal ein paar alte Bilder vom Teich und der Terrasse die dort mal waren ein scannen und sie mal rein stellen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Patrick,
manchmal muss man sich für die anstehenden Arbeiten etwas Motivation holen.
Die hatte ich heute am Teich. Bei dem super Wetter waren *alle* total motiviert.
Muss nun endlich mal meine Baustelle Vorfilter vorrantreiben.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

[OT]Hallo Patrick,

schau mal, ob es für Deine Kamera einen Polfilter gibt, dann kriegst Du die Fotos mit Wasser besser hin.[/OT]


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Christine 
Leider gibt diese Kamera nicht mehr her, du solltes mal die Bilder mit Wasser sehen, bevor ich sie bearbeite :evil und etwas dunkler mache.Ich hab ja schon versucht durch eine Sonnenbrille mit Filter Fotos zu machen, die waren etwas besser aber ich muss wohl, wenn mir die Steuer etwas übrig läst, ein paar €uronen für eine neue bessere Kamera ausgeben
Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Patrick, ich lobe Dich mal gaaaaanz dolle, ist wirklich alles toll geworden. Dein Teich hat echt eine gute Lage


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hi Jo
Danke für dein Loben, tut mir echt gut ,da ich im moment an allen "Fronten Kämpfe" und irgend wie nicht wirklich weiter komme.
Was soll`s...... neuer Tag, neues Glück :smoki
Zum Teich, als ich einst (2008) dort stand, hatte ich die Baustelle im Kopf schon genauso fertig gestellt , leider ging es mit den Händen etwas langsamer.
Wie geschrieben hoffe ich dieses Jahr, meinen Trommler ,meine Terasse um den Teich und den Bodenpflanzfilter fertig zu bekommen.
Gruss an die Gemeinde Patrick


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Patrick, ich hab auch nur Baustelle ! Baue grade meinen Hochteich zurück, und möchte einen Wasserfall aus Felssteinen ! Habe aber noch keine Ahnung wie


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Ich weis zwar nicht mehr, bei welchem User das war, aber hier im Forum hat sich einer so einen Wasserfall an die Wand getackert mit Hohlraum zum bekrabeln und einem kleinen Becken davor und das wirklich gut aus (vielleicht kennt ihn ja einer hier)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hi Patrick

du meinst wahrscheinlich den André

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31355/?q=Wasserfall


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Danke Mitch
Das ist der Wasserfall, der mich, ich weis auch nicht warum, irgend wie immer an "Herr der Ringe" erinnert.
@ Jo
zumindes kannst du dir dort, ein paar Tip, Ideen oder sonstiges zm bauen abkucken 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hi Patrick,
nach 1549 Tagen im Forum kennt man die Beiträge


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Dann hab ich ja noch fast 11 Monate zeit 
Ich kannte ja noch den Fred aber mit den Namen :dumm:dumm:dumm
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

so der Winter steht vor der Tür .......

Liebe Palmenbesitzer ihr seit gefragt

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen als Schutz für meine Palmen ???

Ich würde gerne ein verschlag aus PVC Wellplatten aussenrum bauen, würde das reichen ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sandra1976 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hi Patrick,
meine Schwester und Ihr Mann haben 2 Stück 3 Meter hohe Palmen im Garten stehen.
Die wickeln Sie auch jedes Jahr ein und zwar wie folgt: Als erstes binden Sie die Wedel nach oben locker (wichtig) zusammen, danach wird der Stamm (weiß nicht ob sich das bei der Größe deiner Palmen sinnvoll ist) wickeln Sie den Stamm mit Jutesäcken ein und zum Schluss werden  dünne Rohrmatten zusätzlich außen 2 -3 Mal herum gewickelt. Gibts im Baumarkt relativ günstig. Die Wedel packen Sie auch in Jutesäcke, packen aber zusätzlich noch Holzwolle mit rein, dass die nicht so eng aneinander liegen und die Wedel nicht faulen und "atmen" können.Ebenfalls mit den Rohrmatten umwickeln. Gegen Wasser von oben, da das ganze ja von oben nicht Wasserdicht ist hat er sich aufgrund der Größe der Palmen 2 große Anglerschirme besorgt und die mit einem Holzgestell an der Palme befestigt. Das machen die beiden jetzt schon ein paar Jahre und auch die 14 Tage bei minus 20 Grad haben die Palmen schadenlos überstanden.
Wichtig ist, dass du Sie nicht in Noppenfolie von oben bis unten einschließt, da gehen Sie über den Jordan. Die Erfahrung haben Sie nämlich auch schon gemacht 
Bei dir müsste eine abgewandelte Form in klein absolut ausreichend sein, vorallem da die Palme bei zuhause sehr geschützt steht. Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Nachbarort Sandra


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Palmen und Bandscheibenschaden.....*

Hallo Sandra 

Den Palmen geht es sehr gut und sie zittern auch schon wieder super im Wind ,Danke für die Tips ,ich setz mal ein Foto vom Winter und ein Foto von letzter Woche rein

   

Gruss aus der Nachbarschaft Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo 

Ich muss mal wieder was in mein Thema schreiben, ist ja schon verstaubt , hier mal die Aktuelle Rasselbande





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeu9NgHgyLU_


Ich hab ja schliesslich nicht nur die "Schüssel" im Hof

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. März 2015)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dieses Jahr muss alles bis zum TT fertig werden ,Tür gesetzt , Wand ist Isoliert , Kabel für Leuchten gesetzt, Verputzt und Vernetzt  ,Eckwinkel gesetzt und zum Teil schon mit Putzgrund gestrichen, fehlt nur noch , fertig vorstreichen, Deckputz , Lampen setzen und die Terrassendielen , ich hab 27 x 4 meter Bangirai Bretter zur Entsorgung bekommen ,mal sehen was man damit anstellen kann 

  
Den Dicken gehts soweit gut 
  
  
so jetzt gehts gleich weiter , mal sehen ich denke in 2-3 Wochen ist es endlich soweit und ich kann mich meinen KrebsAquarien  und meinem bewachsenem Bodenfilter und meinem Trommler widmen. 
Die neuen Tabletten sind echt super , geht zwar alles bissel langsam ,ABER es geht und Ich hab wohl den Druck des anstehenden TT gebraucht




Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2015)

Es geht vorran , fertig vorgestichen 
  
Nächste Woche kommt der Putz drauf , Freue mich
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (29. März 2015)

Geil , es geht vorran .....


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob zwei dieser LED leuchten ausreichen , um die Wand auszuleuchten soll ja nicht Brutal hell sein 

  
Die Leuchten strahlen in beide Richtungen mal sehen wie es wird , wenn nicht versuche ich es mit farbigen Folien oder Glas eine andere Atmosphäre zu erschaffen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juni 2015)

Wand ist beschichtet und Leuchten kommen morgen dran.......
 
 
langsam wird es ....... wird auch Zeit Hahahahaa

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick, 
immer mit der Ruhe, dauert doch erst 3 Jahre. 
Aus meinem geplanten Wasserfall ist auch noch nichts geworden 
Mittlerweile habe ich nämlich auch " Rücken "


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Anne

Rücken ,hahahaha ich hab Kopf 

Laut letzer Klinik sind es aber nur mehrere Schlaganfälle , geht ja noch , besser wie Klinik I  ,MS und Klinik II, Vaskulities, gibt halt jeden Tag ne Handvoll bunter Pillen, schon wird aus  ein 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick das ist ja nun wirklich absolute Kacke, da brauche ich ja mit meinen Rückenproblemen gar nicht erst 
anzufangen rumzujammern . 
Ich gebe Dir für die kommende Zeit mal einen Daumen nach oben


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir für die kommende Zeit mal einen Daumen nach oben




Aber wer wird den jammern ,essen und trinken klappt doch noch 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

so hier gehts weiter , die Lampen sitzen und sind angeschlossen.......

 

jetzt noch Decke streichen und die ollen Bodenbretter rein .... noch knapp zwei Wochen ,Hahahahahaha, klappt schon brauner, nur mit der Ruhe

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Aber wer wird den jammern ,essen und trinken klappt doch noch
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Und Teiche basteln sowieso


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

sieht gut aus ,nicht zu hell und nicht zu dunkel.......
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2015)

Hi Patrick,

das Licht mit den LED macht sich sehr gut.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juni 2015)

Der Terassen Unterbau......
Heute ging es mal ans WIG Schweissen , das erste mal wieder seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren , naja ist zum Glück keine Prüfung 

 Die dicke Strebe ist ein 60x60 mm V2a Vierkantrohr , die dünnen sind für morgen vorbereitet und haben 30x30 mm , diese werden dann bündig auf das 60 er Rohr geschweisst.


  
  
 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2015)

mmmh, ich hab mir das echt leichter und etwas stabiler vorgestellt, naja vielleicht wird noch..........

 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Ich hab dann mal weiter gemacht in ein paar Tagen bekomme ich ja Besuch 

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2015)

hi Patrick,
das schaut doch klasse aus


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2015)

So der Besuch kann kommen , zumindest um den Teich kann man nun steh und gehn

Boar........         was ein Gewaltakt

aber hat sich gelohnt.........

 
 
 
 
 
denk ich mal ......
noch ein wenig verputzen und streichen dann kann es losgehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bilderzaehler (30. Juni 2015)

Patrick ... du kannst stolz sein. Das Atrium is'n Kracher


----------



## lotta (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo und Danke
zieht sich ja auch schon ein weilchen,,,

das ganze macht sich auch im Dunkeln ganz gut
 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2015)

bilderzaehler schrieb:


> Das Atrium is'n Kracher



wie bei de Römer


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2015)

Scheiss Besatzer................ was haben den die Römer uns gebracht ausser vielleicht , __ Wein, Schule, Strassen, Kanalisation, Fussbodenheizung ,Öffentliche Ordnung , Bäder , Thermen, Kunst , Museen,Sandalen, usw.....................


----------



## PeterW (30. Juni 2015)

Nicht zu vergessen Dekadenz, Besäuffnisse und Orgien.......

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2015)

PeterW schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen Dekadenz, Besäuffnisse und Orgien.......



Hahhaahahahaa ja vor allem am Rhein entlang, besonders das Besäuffniss und die Orgien, Prost

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2015)

Morsche

Sieht Geil aus . Siehste da hatteste wenigstens einen guten Grund um an die Umrandung dran zu gehn .
Haste das mit dem Bachlauf ( Pflanzenzone ) an der rechten  Seite auch schon gemacht ...?
Oder haste das wieder Verworfen ..?


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juli 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Haste das mit dem Bachlauf ( Pflanzenzone ) an der rechten Seite auch schon gemacht ...?



Ähhhm ne gemacht hab ich viel , aber da nicht . Verworfen habe ich es nicht ,ist ja erst drei Jahre im Bau ,da hab ich ja noch Zeit ich denke vielleicht nächstes Jahr, das Material hab ich ja da, mal sehen , kann auch schneller gehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> .............. was haben den die Römer uns gebracht ausser vielleicht , __ Wein, Schule, Strassen, Kanalisation, Fussbodenheizung ,Öffentliche Ordnung , Bäder , Thermen, Kunst , Museen,Sandalen, usw.....................


Tja, bei uns am Wiehengebirge.....waren es dann eher Knochen und sonstige Reste von einem geplättetem Heer.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juli 2015)

Tja so hat jeder seine vorlieben ,die einen Knochen , die anderen saufen und fi...n

wie sagte die Else immer  Wenns schäää macht"


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit
Für die Koi Brocke ,   für de Pape die Brie
 
Salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2015)

Aber nische ause versehe verwechsle 

LG René


----------



## Michael H (15. Juli 2015)

ach vielleicht ist es ja gut fürs Wasser und am Schluß besser wie Milch


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2015)

Hab noch nix negatives über Weizen im Wasser gehört, im Gegenteil Stroh soll ja gegen Algen  helfen

Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2015)

Mein Gott , ich Freu mich so hier zu sitzen  , wenn ich dran denke wie es hier am Anfang aussah und jetzt , ich bin stolz wie bolle

Prost Patrick


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2015)

des Bänkla wor doch a guda Idee, optimol zum Fisch füttern + Weizen wechseln


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2016)

Uns gibts auch noch , sogar 5 - 10 cm grösser als letztes Jahr


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo , die Palmen wachsen schön , den Fischen könnt es besser gehen aber langsam wird es wärmer  im Teich (17°c) Ich genieße nach wie vor  meine schöne Holzbank , heute Abend zB. Zum Rotwein trinken Danke nochmal für dieses bleibende Geschenk Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (25. Sep. 2016)

Hi , die Palmen machen sich Gut dieses Jahr  .... Die Koi auch .....
  
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2016)

Da ist ja immer noch kein Dach drüber 
Na ja eure Winter sind ja auch meist laue Sommer


----------



## Patrick K (25. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da ist ja immer noch kein Dach drübe



Sorry musste mich  erst um meinen Dach Schaden kümmern .....



Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 

Gruss Patrick der nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davon kam


----------



## Patrick K (25. Sep. 2016)

Der Nachwuchs sieht auch brauchbar aus....
  
  
Bin mal gespannt wie sich der Koi in Zukunft macht...

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Feb. 2017)

Hi Gemeinde
Ich hab mich ja letzter Zeit etwas dünne gemacht , Sorry erstmal . So wie es aussieht werde ich meinen Koiteich aufgeben ....leider ist es mir nicht möglich diesen weiter zu führen also schon mal zum anfüttern ich werde alle Koi abgeben wenn möglich alle 15 auf einmal meine Filteranlage 2300 L. 3 Kammerfilter (mit Helixkammer 900L) sowie Luftheber und gut 450 Liter Helix sowie mehrere Membranpumpen , die zwei Palmen stehen dann auch zum Verkauf alles VHB 
Natürlich erst ab 15° Wassertemperatur

Bitte keine Anrufe auf Festnetz das habe ich nicht mehr

PREISE UND FOTOS BEI INTERESSE AUF NACHFRAGE
schon mal Sorry werde vermutlich nicht jeden Tag Zeit haben um hier nachzusehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (3. Feb. 2017)

Patrick K schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werde ich meinen Koiteich aufgeben


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

Och Menno, Patrick  
Ich drück dir die Daumen das alle in gute Hände kommen.


----------



## bilderzaehler (3. Feb. 2017)

So schade. Hoffe, es geht dir/euch dennoch gut ...

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (25. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde....
Mal wieder ein kleines update....
    
Alle Fuschies sind noch fit und soweit gesund...
Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Patrick, ich hoffe es geht Dir besser. Haste also doch noch nicht aufgegeben und das Handtuch 
geschmissen .


----------



## Limnos (26. Aug. 2018)

In welcher Klimazone wohnst du? (USDA Tabelle für Deutschland) Wenn es Klimazone 8a ist, kann man die Hanfpalme ganzjährig draußen lassen, besser noch ganz auspflanzen. Meine steht schon seit 20 Jahren draußen, ist knapp 5 m hoch, (nahe einer Ostwand), ohne jede Probleme. Ich hatte sogar schon Jungpflanzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (30. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Wolfgang
Diese zwei Hanfies stehen seit 2012 an ihrem Platz Anfangs hatte ich sie eingepackt aber da die Winter bis jetzt eher Lau waren sparte ich  mir die Mühe , Klimazone müsste ab der Deutschen Weinstrasse  auch 8a sein .
@ Jo
Mir geht es zur Zeit ganz Gut, wohne aber nicht mehr im Haus 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (26. Jan. 2020)

Hi Gemeinde,
heute mal wieder meine flutschies besucht, soweit alles i.o., nur das Wetter war eher bescheiden......
   
Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Patrick!
Fotos sind absolut Rücken freundlich.
Gut das du nicht aufgegeben hast. like


----------



## jolantha (28. Jan. 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Mir geht es zur Zeit ganz Gut, wohne aber nicht mehr im Haus


Ach Patrick, 
mußtest du also einen Neuanfang starten . Manchmal dauert es einfach länger, bis man erkennt, daß etwas Schlechtes sich
zum Guten gewendet hat.
Nur aufgeben darf man nicht


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2020)

Hi Jo. 

Aufgeben ist was für Verlierer, manchmal geht ein Weg nun mal nicht weiter und ein neuer beginnt. 
Solange ich noch Luft atme kannst du dich darauf verlassen, Aufgeben ist nicht drin.......
Das Aartal ist zwar nicht die Pfalz aber Ich bin jedes zweites Wochenende in der Heimat und ich genieße es jedesmal wenn ich dort bin.

Wer weiß schon, was die Zukunft bring 
Gruss Patrick


----------

